
Open Whisper Systems partners with WhatsApp to provide end-to-end encryption - exequo
https://whispersystems.org/blog/whatsapp/
======
MichaelCrawford
Will the source code be available for auditing?

If not how is one to know whether there is a backdoor?

~~~
detaro
From previous discussions (note that this is from last year, so "old news"):
No source code, you'll have to trust them. But as long as you get it from an
app store access to the source doesn't protect you anyways.

------
laex
This is from Nov 2014.

